# Anyone start feeling sick to their stomach before going in to work?



## soulstorm

Ughhh, I have to go back to work tonight and I'm already feeling ill. I don't know how much longer I can handle the stress of this job and I've only been there 10 months. I just want to turn in my 2 weeks notice without having another job lined up!


----------



## oceanlife

Yeah, I'm sure everyone feels that way before work at some point. Celexa definitely eased my stomach issues while I was on it. Are you currently on any type of medication for your anxiety?


----------



## JamesM2

Not so much sick as depressed. Hate being there - such a horrible way to spend the best part of the day, five days a week. Then comes Saturday which is OK, and then back to depressing on Sunday because another week of torture is looming once again. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## soulstorm

Well, I accepted a supervisor position, which I look back at now and realize it was a mistake. I thought I'd take on the challenge and attempt to grow my career, but having moderate social anxiety is not good for having to deal with interpersonal issues that pop up from time to time. I gave it my best shot though and now I lay awake at night with anxiety and depression, dreading going back to my place of employment. I just want to return to being a bean counter!


----------



## Uffdaa

No, but I used to have panic attacks at a company that had been going through 2 years of lay-offs......people were all attacking each other at that time because there was a lot of insecurity....and it seems that people also just felt they could get away with it.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000

Ugh, yeah. Dread is a good description. Sometimes it's okay. At best it's mid-level anxiety. At worst: the dread!


----------



## Gurosan

I got weird stomach feeling right now, and i'm about to hit the sack...Hope i can fall asleep fast enough, got job in like 6hrs...


----------



## ventoutlife

I too had panic attacks before going to work...muscles paralyzed...unable to breathe...stomach crunching....heart pounding...
I ended up in hospital....with over the roof bp
So I quit my job....
Now I have the same symptoms every time I get a bill for my utilities to pay...looool....


----------



## victoriangirl

I have ok days and than I have my very bad days when I start to cry the moment I wake up, feel sick, panicky, heart racing madly. It's such an overwhelming feeling that I've thought about going to a hospital many times but even that idea triggers a lot of stress so I just go to work in tears and hide in the bathroom for long periods. I've called in sick on a few occasions but even calling in sick and staying home all day was no fun because of my other irrational fear which is others knowing of my fear and anxiety and seeing me a loser. Ridiculous I know, but I cannot seem to stop it.


----------



## BriFri

Hey guys, I know exactly the feeling... I had a breakdown about a month ago and am on a leave of absence due to work-related stress. I'd go to the bathroom with the urge to vomit and I was crying at night like Robert De Niro's character in Analyze This. I'd always wake up 3 hours before work dreading the day. You guys aren't alone on this, I'm a hard worker and studied very hard in school, but having SAD and clinical depression can be devastating to a career. I've had to quit two jobs before the one I currently have because of the stress build up, and who knows what will happen to me now. I'd recommend you guys to seek medications and therapy if you haven't done so already. I started about a month ago. I'm also paying close attention to my diet and getting in aerobic exercise. Every little bit helps, I guess. Good luck, guys!


----------



## keep2myself

Imagine wanting to cry, but not being able to..

Guys, we just tough it out, hold it in, and die early as a result.


----------



## Ckg2011

Yes, when I was working at a grocery store. I would be walking into work saying to myself. I don't want to be here and feel sick.


----------



## Beetheb

I know what you mean OP. I have a weird disposition where I am extroverted but also have moderate SA, so I always WANT to join in the conversation and BSing and be part of the clique, but my SA keeps me in a constant state of unease/nervousness in those situations so I just end up seeming moody and weird. Sometimes I'm a motormouth cracking jokes, other times (when the SA is badK I completely withdraw into myself, which kind of throws coworkers for a loop.

The result it I have extreme anxiety before going into any job, just dreading all the social "work" to come, and it is work to me, moreso than my actual job. Its got me so exhausted and fed up, and I go through lots of jobs because of it. Once I feel like people think I'm weird or antisocial I usually quit the job, otherwise it will be a panic attack every day before work.


----------



## Towel

soulstorm said:


> Well, I accepted a supervisor position, which I look back at now and realize it was a mistake. I thought I'd take on the challenge and attempt to grow my career, but having moderate social anxiety is not good for having to deal with interpersonal issues that pop up from time to time. I gave it my best shot though and now I lay awake at night with anxiety and depression, dreading going back to my place of employment. I just want to return to being a bean counter!


My worst mistake ever at my last job was taking a promotion to supervisor, should have stayed a grunt. After going slightly insane, and quitting, I haven't worked since.

That stomach feeling, yeah It sucks, I felt it randomly depending on how things were going at work, but then everyday for a few weeks before I finally quit. Very hard not to give into it.


----------



## scarpia

I did the supervisor thing for several years. It was ok as long as I was able to hire people I wanted. But then my boss started giving me her friends to work for me. That did not go well - her buds knew they didn't really answer to me so they did as little as possible. I finally got accused of threatening one with a bowl of pasta and put of administrative leave for 6 months (paid). Then the whole place got shut down and I was laid off.


----------



## theseventhkey

only when I didn't like the job.


----------



## sickofshyness

I used to-now I have a different job and don't get so anxious.


----------



## HopefulSeeker

I've felt overwhelmed many times over past year. It sometimes lasts for months. We were taken over by a global company and work loads, responsibilities, performance management programs, merit based on measurable objectives, endless client work and generally carrying about twice what I can conceivably handle has created a very stressful environment. 

I was walking up at 2:30 AM, with heavy depression, but it only lasts for an hour or two. I usually get up and play music in the morning between 4pm and 6pm before work. The mucked up mind thingee was messing that up. 

I've been trying to combat it with positive thinking. I don't believe in running from anything. I'd rather have a planned way out. I'm going to work on a small business exit strategy, and grow it a bit and then if the time is right, leave. 

I like earning decent money - it helps me feel secure. It makes me feel less vulnerable. So as much as work is tough, I'd rather not just walk away. 

I sure know where many of you are coming from. Though recently, happy to say, I've made some progress. 

Seeker


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's normal to experience anxiety every time I leave the house, especially when going to work or the gym. I still do both pretty much everyday. Even though I feel super stressed and nauseated I've still been continually employed since the age of 15, there's no one else to take care of me.


----------



## loumon

Some times just having to make a phone call can make me ill.


----------



## Rocketman1973

Big time illness before going to work!!!! I usually don't sleep much the night before. Then when my alarm clock goes off, I run to the bathroom and have the poops for 20 minutes. My hands even get sweaty.

There were even times where I would drive 1/2 way to work, then turn around and come home. Then the boss would call and I wouldn't answer. Lost a few jobs that way.

If I did decide to call in sick, I would do it at 2:00am when no one would answer the phone. This way I would leave a voice mail.

I've been fortunate to take a lot of time off work. But since I've run out of money, I have no choice but to go back ASAP. I'm not looking forward to those sick feelings again!


----------



## samsonites

The thought of work makes me sick. Most jobs are like a prison sentence.


----------



## copper

samsonites said:


> The thought of work makes me sick. Most jobs are like a prison sentence.


You got that right and where I work I am a man in a woman's prison.


----------



## forex

keep2myself said:


> *Imagine wanting to cry, but not being able to..*
> 
> Guys, we just tough it out, hold it in, and die early as a result.


weird isn't it , i sometimes cant cry even if i want to.


----------



## Nick9075

Always.. I always feel I am one minute or mistake away from losing my job 
It gets to the point where I am chewing adderall tablets and guzzling energy drinks before work 
I started another temp job and it is the sane thing, I see more of the same and dont think I will last one month let alone three 
I have my business investments so I am netting some income every week still just under $1, 000 
I am just sick of this vicious circle when it comes to jobs and where I always feel pissed off, agitated and angry


----------



## Shredder

As a kid I remember feeling sick having to go to school. I really thought I was sick... well I guess I was. Although I know now that it was physical symptoms brought on from dread. I dont get sick for work .. unless there is something causing me anxiety. Most often its a tired numbness.


----------



## Farideh

I used to work at a fast food place at the mall and every time my parents or my sister would drive me to work, I would get a sick feeling in my stomach and I would want to vomit. My eyes would get watery and I just wish I could just stay with my parents.


----------



## sanspants08

Oddly enough, I find that a long commute sorta helps. I leave feeling queasy, but by the time I get here I feel strangely fine.


----------

